# Blood in Stool : (



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I went to the Pigeon show today and in the area where the birds were for sale there was a couple of birds there with very bloody stools. I mentioned it to the owner and he said well if they have blood in the stools then I will just kill them  I was so angry but didn't say anything. Matter of fact it was the same owner who I recently found his homer at 3 months old with the broken leg. What does the bloody stool mean? I know it isn't good. There were also birds there with neon green poop, and very runny. Can someone help me out here? I tried to pick some of the breeders brains for more info on feeds and medical ?'s but they were all busy talking to other people as well.
They had some beautiful Frilled pigeons there that was my first time seeing them in person. Pictures just can't do juctice for these beauties. Seen my first WOE pigeon too (Grizzle) Oh do I want one of these birds. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I know you enjoyed the show except for seeing those problem poops.

Blood in the stool can be caused by either coccidiosis or worms. Usually, a simple treatment of perhaps, Sulmet for the coccidiosis and Pyrental or Ivomectin for the worms. There is no need for the man to kill them for these conditions since they are very treatable. Wonder if you could get them from him?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

He probably already did the poor bird in.  When I talked to another breeder there he didn't have anything good to say about the man at all. He commented that he would never get a bird from him as he doesn't take good care of his birds and they live in filth. Which the birds he did have there, the feathers were green color in poo. Also seen another bird there that had this huge dried poo on his butt and the guy didn't even seem to care. The blood was bright red spots in little puddles all over the place, the other dropping I seen was mucusy blood. Really gross. Makes me feel bad not only for the birds but to say I live in a town where some of these breeders don't care. Thank You Maggie for answering me back I appreciate it very much


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are other reasons for blood in the poop but threadworms would probably be the most likely in that case. A really bad enteritis can do it from an intestinal presentation of Paratyphoid, E. coli... quite a few things. Usually, though, they're going to look pretty pitiful when that's the case. How much blood are we talking about and how red was it, anyhow? How mixed into the stool?

As to the neon green, does that mean that the urates were neon green? Was it a bright bluegreen? That can mean liver damage. The clinical term for that is biliverdinuria. It can have many different causes, none good. It's the bird equivalent of jaundice. 

Pidgey


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI CINDY, Sometimes when the birds eat red stone grit,their droppings will have redish brown color and when seen for the first time many people think its blood.I feed red stone grit mixed in with oyster shell,and the birds that go after the red stone tend to have the redish brown droppings while those that take more of the oyster shell have normal color droppings.From the answer that the seller of the birds gave you,I believe he care little about his birds and is only there to sell off sick birds. .GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

There are also people out there in the world, who give the term "fancier" a bad name. 

These low life scum, are much like the ones who run puppy mills. Somehow or way, they see $'s in pigeon selling. They have no real interest, love, or concern for the birds. For all they care, they could be selling some other poor animal. As a matter of principal, you should never support a person like the one you discussed, by purchasing anything from them.

Other then taking them behind the parking lot and beating the crap out of them, the next best thing, is to run them out of business.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

_" How much blood are we talking about and how red was it, anyhow? How mixed into the stool?"_ 

Well it was definately blood looked as running as a bloody nose. little puddles about the size of a nickel, the other droppings that were mixed with poo that was mucusy pardon my french but snot, and to think he wanted to give me a couple of his birds when I rescued his bird as a reward. Me being dumb I would have brought it into my house and possibly gotten my other birds sick then I would have been kicking myself.

I guess what made me very angry  was I brought it to his attention and his words of disconcern and his foul attitude of killing the poor bird. I have his name down in my files and if I ever find another bird of his I don't know what I would do. I am just steaming please pay no attention to me. 

Cindy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Cindy, I'm so sorry for your bad experience. That breeder is a real jerk and someone on the show committee should have kicked him out for having sick birds there. If you ever find another one of his birds, keep it or find it a new home--don't bother contacting him because he obviously doesn't care. What he doesn't seem to understand is that you can't keep pigeons in filth and withhold medical care and expect to raise top quality birds. What a loser.


----------

